

Apple and future of computing - madhukara
http://computegeeken.blogspot.com/2010/04/if-apple-holds-future-of-computing-i.html

======
octopus
The usual whining about how Apple is a closed platform ... The Apple platform
is no more closed than the Windows platform. Sure coding for iPhone and iPad
is more restrictive than coding for a Mac, but nobody forces you to deploy
your talent here. You can always develop for Android.

My point is that if you are a professional programmer you will use what tool
is more appropriate for a certain hardware platform. For iPad and iPhone this
happens to be the C family of languages (Objective-C, C and C++).

~~~
madhukara
Its just not about choice of languages or tool sets. Its about freedom . On
windows platform there is no one there to forbid you to deploy your
applications as Apple do with their Apple store.

